# كيفية تصميم محطات تحلية المياه بنظام Ro



## قمرفلسطين (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندسة مدني حديثة التخرج طلب مني تصميم محطات تحلية بنظام RO بإنتاجيات مختلفة
وأنا لايوجد لدي أي معرفة سابقة بالموضوع كل ما أعرفه هو فكرة عن التناضح العكسي أقصد فكرة نظرية عن الآلية لكن لم يسبق لي أن صممت أي محطة 
أرجو مساعدتي بأي توضيح أو رفع أي ملف يساعدني في معرفة كيفية حساب عدد ال membranes , vessels التي نحتاجها لانتاج كمية مياه عذبة بمقدار ما وكذللك كم stage وكيف يكون التوصيل على التوازي والتوالي يعني ماهي معايير التوصيل بأي منهم وكيفية اختيار المضخة

طبعا الذي يعطى لي من معلومات هو كمية المياه العذبة المراد انتاجها يوميا وكمية الأملاح ونسبة recovery وكذلك أرجو التوضيح ماهي كمية المياه التي يجب أن تمر في آخر membrane حتى يعمل بشكل جيد عند ضغط معين حتى لا تتلف الأغشية هل توجد حسابات أوعلاقات توضح ذلك
مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## قمرفلسطين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

لا يوجد أحد يستطيع افادتي بالموضوع


----------



## ناتاليو (7 سبتمبر 2008)

أختي العزيزة
أعتقد أن موضوع محطات معالجة المياه هي موضوع ليس بالأمر السهل ، لأنه لاتتم دراسته في معظم الجامعات
العربية وانما يتم عبر مجهود ذاتي لللشخص نفسه.
على كل حال اذا أردت معلومات عن معالجة المياه يمكن أن تستشيري أستاذي الكريم: المهندس سهيل كوز
هو مهندس ميكانيك من سوريا-حلب يمكن أن يمدك بالعديد من المعلومات المفيدة.
راسليه على عنوان *****ه على موقع ******** وعنوانه : @Souheilk
أو عنوان ال***** التالي : [email protected]
ولك مني خالص الفائدة والتوفيق.
المهندس : ناتاليو 
دبي-الإمارات العربية المتحدة


----------



## عمووور المصري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام على الجميع وكل سنه وانتم طيبين جميعا بمناسبة شهر رمضان
الزميله قمر اليكي هذا الرابط لاكاديمية تحلية المياه بالاسكندريه وعليه كل شيء
http://www.ada-eg.com/ada/home_ar.php 
ولو احتجتي حاجه تاني انا هساعدك
وهذا *****ي راسليني عليه amer_sobhy2003***********
لو احتجتي شرح بالكلام انا ممكن اشرحلك


----------



## عمووور المصري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

انا بحب جدا مجال تحلية المياه سواء RO or MSF or كل الطرق الحراريه وغير الحراريه التجاريه وغير التجاريه


----------



## عمووور المصري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

وتعلمت كثيرا من استاذي الفاضل بجامعة الاسكندريه الدكتور حسن البنا وهتلاقوه على موقع اكاديمية الاسكندريه لتحلية المياه


----------



## عمووور المصري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

كمان مره كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبة شهر رمضان


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]
و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسلام عمار (10 سبتمبر 2008)

اريد اى كتاب فى تحليلة المياة


----------



## توتونونو (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع تحلية المياه بالطرق الحرارية ليس من السهل و محتاج علي الاقل مهندس ميكانيكا و ليس مدني كي يبدأ البحث فيه .


----------



## mmhnour (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخت المهندسة 
اولا انا مهندس تحلية بنظام RO بالكويت وحتى افيدك مباشرة اذهبى للرابط الاتى واى مساعدة *****ى هوmmhnour*********** الرابط
http://www.dow.com/liquidseps/service/lm_design.htm


----------



## mmhnour (23 سبتمبر 2008)

اسلام عمار قال:


> اريد اى كتاب فى تحليلة المياة


الاخ العزيز 
ارجو ان تذهب الى الرابط الاتى ويوجد بة كتاب عن تكنولوجيا تحلية المياة للدكتور /حسن البنا وهو كتاب رائع وبة كل شئ عن انواع التحلية وبالعربى ويباع بالمكتبات واالناشر بالاسكندرية مصر والرابط
http://www.ada-eg.com/ada/book_of_year_ar.php


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*filmtec*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​أيها الأخت الغالية بحثت كثيرا عن مثل هذه التصميمات فلم أجد أفضل من مانيوال شركة فيلمتك ففيه كل ما يخص الأغشية سواء أغشية التناضح أو أغشية النانو و حاولت أن أرفعه لكي و لكنني لم اتمكن لذا ان وجدتيه فسوف تجدين به كل ما ينفعك بإذن الله
واي استفسار عن اغشية التناضح أنا بالخدمة فأنا أعمل كمدير تشغيل و عمليات بمحطة معالجة مياه بنظام التناضح العكسي:1:​


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (4 أكتوبر 2008)

و نسيت أن أبلغك أنه يوجد برنامج خاص بالحسابات اسمه rosa من شركة فيلمتك و هناك برامج مماثلة من شركات أخرى و كل منها يحسب التصميم حسب أغشية الشركة و سوف تجدين هذا البرنامج في موقع الشركة و تحميله مجانا.


----------



## قمرفلسطين (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك بشمهندس، هل في امكانية ترسلي المانيول على *****ي بأكون شاكرة


----------



## النجم مصر (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر لكل من اشترك وافدنا


----------



## حازم نجم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## وول ستريت (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*ساعدوني plz*

مشكورين علي هالمنتدي الاكثر من رائع 
انا مطلوب من تقرير عن التناطح العكسي لايقل عن 7000 كلمه فهل من مساعد؟؟؟


----------



## mmhnour (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*كتاب المانيوال لشركة داو*



قمرفلسطين قال:


> بارك الله فيك بشمهندس، هل في امكانية ترسلي المانيول على *****ي بأكون شاكرة


الاخت المهندسة تم اضافة مجموعة من الكتب خاصة بالتحلية كلها ومنهم كتاب المانوال لشركة داو اليوم 11-10-2008 بفرع الهندسة الميكانيكية تحت عنوان كتب بالتحلية


----------



## mmhnour (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*كتب عن التحلية وبها التحلية بالتناضح العكسى*



وول ستريت قال:


> مشكورين علي هالمنتدي الاكثر من رائع
> انا مطلوب من تقرير عن التناطح العكسي لايقل عن 7000 كلمه فهل من مساعد؟؟؟


 اخى تم اضافة اليوم عدد 3 كتب بالتحلية يكمن الاستطلاع عليها وهى موجودة بفرع الهندسة الميكانبكبة تحت عنوان كتب بالتحلية وجار اضافة كتب اخرى ان شاء اللة


----------



## mohamedfm (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم لقد سبق وأن قمت بدراسة تحلية المياه لكن بطريق المبخر evaporateur هناك برنامج قد يساعدك في الدراسه وهو pro/engineer


----------



## وول ستريت (1 مارس 2009)

mmhnour قال:


> اخى تم اضافة اليوم عدد 3 كتب بالتحلية يكمن الاستطلاع عليها وهى موجودة بفرع الهندسة الميكانبكبة تحت عنوان كتب بالتحلية وجار اضافة كتب اخرى ان شاء اللة


 مشكور اخوي
ولكني لم اجدها 
في اي مكان بالهندسه الميكانيكيه؟؟؟


----------



## ممتاز بهي الدين (2 مارس 2009)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا اعمل بالمقاولات واطلب كل ماتعرفونه عن الPUMPS وال Generatorsوماهى الأختبارات التى تتم عليها قبل التشغيل وماهى افضل الكتب لذلك


----------



## mechanical_0000 (6 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

أود أن اشكر mmmnoure على الرابط المفيد جدا


 :20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20: 
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (7 مايو 2009)

شــــــــــــــكــر الله لــــك


----------



## tamerabdelrhman (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد اى كتاب عن تصميم محطات التحليه


----------



## mmhnour (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*كتب بتحليم المياة بالتناضح العكسى*

اذهب الى الهندسة الميكانيكية وابحث تحت العنوان الاتى

مجموعة كتب التحلية للمياه منقولة


----------



## ammerlaith (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء
لأي استشارة حول تصاميم وحدات تحلية المياة بنظام الro انا حاضر وتدللون 


تحياتي


----------



## fattiness (1 يناير 2010)

الاخت الكريمة
يمكنك الدخول الى الموقع التالى فية كل ماتريدنه عن تصميم محطات التناضح العكسى
www.dow.com


----------



## faerrd (8 يناير 2010)

حاولت التسجيل وتمت بخير لكن تحويل الى الموقع لم يتم لماذ ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## معاذ 12 (13 يناير 2010)

كيفية المعالجه الاوليه الصحيحه


----------



## alazzawiemad (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم قرءت موضوعك اخي العزيز وانا على استعداد لمساعدتك وتقديم الشيء الازم لك راسلني على [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## محمد انور حسن علي (10 مارس 2010)

الموضوع مش ساهل للدرجة دى 
الاول / لا بد من عمل تحليل للمياة ( المصدر ) للتاكد من خلو المياة من المعادن الثقيلة مثل (المنجنيز , الحديد )
الثاني / يوجد 3 انواع من الاغشية (أ) تستخدم حتى نسبة املاح = 2000 ppm 
(ب) تستخدم حتى نسبة املاح = 20000 ppm
(ج) تستخدم حتى نسبة املاح = 45000 ppm
فما هي نسبة الاملاح لمياة المصدر حتى تتم العمليات الحسابيه و ايضا ما هي كمية المياه المطلوب انتاجها في اليوم
***ملحوظة/ يوجد برنامج لاجراء هذة العملية اسمة ( rosa )


----------



## faerrd (12 مارس 2010)

حبيبي لك جزيل الشكر ا حتما على تقديمك كل ما هو خير للعلم والاعضاء المحترمين ولك التوفيق


----------



## iraa_aaq (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## زيدالزيد (27 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## اسلام عمار (3 مايو 2010)

اييييييييييييييييههههههههههههه يامهندسين مافيش كتاب عن الr.o اين المسلمين


----------



## hisham_atef (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الأخوة والأخوات المهنسين أنا محتاج برنامج rosa من فضلكم أنا بحثت عنه كثيرا جدا ولم أجدة


----------



## ambsalam (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور على هذه المعلومة ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس نادرالشيخ (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوانى وزملائى وزميلاتى الاعزاء باذن الله ساجلب لكم كل مايخص معالجة مياة الصرف الصحى ومياة الابار وكافة نظم المعالجة الحديثة حيث انة متوفر لديا هذا ولكن مرورى على المنتدا صدفة وقراة تعليقاتكم وعلية فى القريب ستجدون ماترغبون فى معرفتة بنسبة لنظم المعالجة 
اخيكم مهندس نادر الشيخ 
محطة تنقية ومعالجة مياة الصرف الصحى بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
خبرة 12 سنة فى معالجة مياة الصرف الصحى والابار


----------



## اسلام عمار (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اين يا اخى


----------



## عبدالله السعيد عبد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكنك البحث عن الدورات التى تقدمها شركة متيتو فى كيفية تصميم محطة تحلية تعمل بطريقة التناضح العكسى


----------



## عماد كنعان (11 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل


----------



## موف البرنس (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم / الاخت الفاضلة اعمل بفضل الله تعالي في الخليج واتهريت تصميم محطات تحليه مياة بجميع انواعها وللتصميم خطوات تبدا بتحليل المياة المراد تحليتها ولدي برنامج بس مش عارف انزله ممكن مراسلتي علي : [email protected]


----------



## سلامه أحمد (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا وأعمل بمشروع به محطة تحليه للمياه , وليس معي أي شيئ عن النوتة الحسابية ولكن عندي فكرة حلة أسرها لإخواني وأخواتي
1- لا بد من معرفة مصدر المياه أولا
2- أخذ عينة من المياه وتحليلها وعلى ضوء هذا بنعرف مراحل الحقن للمواد الكيماوية المستخدمة في التحلية
3- المساحة المقام عليها المشروع حيث لها تأثير بالغ بذلك من حيث المعدات 
4- فعند التصميم علي تحلية مياه البحر sea water
5- من المعروف أن ثلاثي المياه يخرج من الخط المنبوذ rejected line
6- أي على سبيل المثال عند حسلب كمية الإستهلاك وعرفة كمية المياه المطلوبة التي يجب أن تنتجها المحطة وليكن 1000 م3/يوم , أي لا بد من سحب كمية مياه قدرها 3000م3/يوم .
7- كميه المياه التي يجب سحبها من البحر توضع أولا في خزان المياه الخام raw water tank سعة هذا الخزان تحدد بعناية بحيث على الأقل يكون به كمية مياه تغذي المحطة لمدة من 3-5 أيام وعلى ضوء هذا يتم معرفة سعة خزان المياه الخام .
8- بالنسبة لمضخات تغية الفلاتر filter /backwash pump عددها وسعة تعتمد علي كمية المياه المحلاه .
9- الفلاتر الرملية sand filter سعتها يعتمد على كمية المياه الداخلة عليها من مضخات التغذية والضغط الملوب تحمله .
10- مراحل الحقن dosing station كما أسلفنا تعتمد علي عينة المياه الأولية لتحديد وتهيأة المياه علي الأوعية الضغطية pressure vessles لمنع إنسداد تلك الأغشية الموجود بداخل pv
11- مضخة الضغط العالي hpp كمية المياه تعتمد علي عدد المراحل والضغط الملوب اللازم لعملية فصل الأملاح.
انا عندي أفكار برأسي ولكن مش عارف أطلاعها 
أرجو لو أحد يعرف كيف أرفع ملف أتوكاد علي الموقع لرؤيته لجميع الزملاء ومن ثم مناقشته أرجو أفادتي كيف لأني مش متمرس ونفسي أرد شيئ من الجميل للملتقي الحبيب إلي قلبي
ولكم مني أطيب تحية


----------



## sh_mostafa (27 يناير 2011)

هذا كتاب عن تحلية المياه بالعربى:28:


----------



## محمد العدل السيد (14 فبراير 2011)

اختى العزيزة أنا أعمل كيميائى ro وانصحك بالدخول على موقع شركة filmtech فهى أشهر شركة فى صناعة ألأغشية والبرنامج الذى يقوم بعمل تصميم المحطة اسمه ROSA


----------



## عبد الحبار سيد (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير ارجو افادتي بالتصميم الكامل لمحطات تحلية المياه بطريقة ro لحاجتي الماسه لها مع السعات للمضخات كافه وياحبذ ترفق معهاى رسوم


----------



## سيد انيس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## mbanytaha (20 يناير 2012)

انتصميم محطات المياة يعتمد على نوعية المياة المعالجة ونوعية المياة المراد الحصول عليها ولهذا يجب عمل تليل للمياة المراد معل


----------



## آمال الماضي والحاض (1 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم

شكرا على كل المجهودات المبدولة............أنا أرغب في الحصول على كل ما يتعلق بتحلية المياه في المملكة العربية السعودية(كتب،مقالات،....).أتمنى أن تساعدوني في ذلك .............وشكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## engemie (19 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو

انا المهندسه ايمان اخر سنه في هندسة مدني ارجو المساعدة في مشروع التخرج وهو عياره عن مدينه صديقه للبيئه وانا جزئي خاص بمياه الشرب وقررت اضع بالمدينه محطه تحليه فهل ممكن حد يساعدني


----------



## yamen d (19 أبريل 2014)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------

